# Energy take classic 5.1



## rmclain73 (Oct 22, 2010)

Just put the order in for these and should have then next Monday. Will have them matched with either a Pioneer 1120 or 1020k. That all depends on how nice Santa is later this week.

Can anybody else using these tell me what speaker stands they are using?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I cannot suggest anything off the top of my head but I would look for something sturdy to hold the L/R speakers and try and mount the centre level with the L/R if possible to give a good balance across the front, something like these would be nice and solid but pricey, http://www.audiovisualonline.co.uk/view/3084/soundstyle-z1-speaker-stands, have you thought about mounting the rears high or low?


----------

